# Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)



## Nick_A

*Hi Boardies, #h*

wie Ihr in diesem Thread vielleicht gelesen habt (KLICK) war ich ne gaaaanze Weile nicht mehr im AB.  :c 

Im ersten Teil meiner "dreiteiligen Saga"  ist der „allgemeine“ Urlaubsbericht mit Reiseverlauf, Buchungsmöglichkeiten, Unterbringung dran.

Im 2.-Teil folgen Schnäppchen- und Shopping-Tips und im
3.-Teil Tackle-Tips und gute Fanggründe rund um Cape-Coral (Florida).


Beginnen möchte ich gerne mit einem ausführlicheren Bericht von Fischmäulchen´s und Nick_A´s Urlaubsfahrt in das Land der „unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten“, genauer gesagt in den „Sunshine State“ Florida.


Obwohl ich es schon seit vielen Jahren vor hatte, war dies mein erster Trip ´gen USA. 

Im September letzten Jahres trafen wir (Fischmäulchen und ich) uns mit einem befreundeten Hamburger-Ehepaar auf Ibiza, um unsere gemeinsame USA-Reise für 2004 und die Auswahl der genauen Destination, sowie unseres Urlaubshauses auszusuchen.

Eins war von Anfang an klar...wir wollten eine dreiwöchige Reise nach Florida machen und davon die meiste Zeit in einem schönen Haus mit Pool (möglichst direkt am Meer) verbringen. :q 

Nun ja...wie es halt manchmal so läuft wurde dann (aus hier nicht näher auszuführenden Gründen) nix aus der gemeinsamen Reise :c #u


----------



## Nick_A

Aber Fischmäulchen und ich wollten natürlich trotzdem unsere USA-Reise antreten, so dass ein relativ langer Auswahlprozess des Reisezieles, sowie des Urlaubshauses begann.

Irgendwie sind wir dann (nach etlichen „Vorausscheidungen und Zwischenrunden“) beim Reiseziel „CAPE CORAL“ gelandet. 

Cape Coral gefiel uns gleich von Beginn an...mit seiner EINMALIGEN STRUKTUR und dem Aufbau der Stadt...die gaaaanze Stadt ist -ähnlich Venedig- (in den meisten Fällen) Salzwasser-Kanälen durchzogen. Dies erleichterte uns natürlich auch das Auffinden eines Urlaubshauses direkt „am Wasser“ !!!  #6

Ein Kriterium musste „unser Haus“ auch noch unbedingt erfüllen...EINEN BOOTSSTEG an den wir mit einem (gemieteten) Boot anlegen können (das ist bei 99% der Häuser in Wasserlage der Fall).  :q 

Ziemlich schnell merkten wir (auch durch Tips in dt. und amerikanischen Internet-Urlaubs-Foren), dass es dabei wichtig ist, möglichst ein Haus im Süden oder im Osten von Cape Coral anzumieten, da nur hier ein zügiger Zugang zum Golf von Mexiko möglich ist !!! 

In den Kanälen ist nämlich *SCHRITT-TEMPO (!) * vorgeschrieben, da sich hier immer wieder Manatees (riiiiiesige, zur Familie der Seekühe angehörige Tierchen) aufhalten und diese natürlich nicht durch den Bootsverkehr verletzt werden sollen.

Ca. 6 Wochen vor Urlaubsantritt hatten wir endlich unser „Traumhaus“ gefunden...die „Villa Rose Garden“ im Süden von Cape Corals!!!  #6

Bei den Flügen hatten wir dann auch noch sehr grosses Glück...Direktflug München <--> Miami und zurück mit der Lufthansa für sensationelle EUR 350 (inkl. Tax und Sicherheitsgebühren). 

Auf die restlichen Preisen/Kosten (u.a. für das Haus, aber natürlich auch für Angel-Tackle und Lebenshaltungskosten) komme ich nachher nochmals zurück. :g


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Vor unserem „zweiwöchigen“ Aufenthalt in unserer Villa Rose Garden hatten wir einen einwöchigen Trip von Miami auf die Keys und durch die Everglades geplant.

So...jetzt aber genug mit den „Vorbereitungsinfos“ und auf in den „eigentlichen“ URLAUBSBERICHT !!! 

Los ging es am Freitag, den 24.5. um 11:30 Uhr in München. Die „Ausreiseformalitäten“ und Sicherheitschecks konnten wir relativ schnell hinter uns bringen und so war es dann Zeit für ..DEN ABFUG ´GEN FLORIDA ***JIPPIE*** #v 

Hier als Vorgeschmack mal ein paar Bilderchen vom Anflug auf Miami...


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ca. 9 Stunden später landeten wir sanft in Miami (um 16:00 Uhr Ortszeit). Beim Überflug konnte Fischmäulchen bereits einige, sehr schöne Fotos schießen.

Dann kam eine ca. 2-stündige Warte- und Anstehzeit, bis wir ENDLICH unseren offiziellen USA-Stempel im Reisepass hatten...nunja, entweder wir hatten das Pech, dass just in diesem Augenblick sooo viele Flugzeuge landeten, oder aber der Flughafen von Miami sollte sich mal überlegen, ein paar Einreise-Schalter mehr anlegen. Eine echte Kontrolle ist dann allerdings nicht erfolgt...bis auf die „Gesichtskontrolle“, hier war natürlich klar, dass Fischmäulchen durchkommt ... UND ICH HATTE GLÜCK ***LACH*** :q

Und nach geschlagenen 13 Stunden (!) konnten wir beide dann erstmals wieder seit unserem Abflug eine Zigarette (ausserhalb des Miami-Flughafens) zu uns nehmen...die war vielleicht lecker :q

Unser erster Weg führten uns (per kostenlosem Buszubringen) dann zu Alamo, wo wir unseren Mietwagen für die nächsten drei Wochen in Empfang nehmen konnten...einen Oldsmobile Alero, ungefähr 3er-BMW-Grösse. 

NAja...nicht unbedingt ein Traum, allerdings war dieses Auto der Auslöser dafür, daß Fischmäulchen :l sich von dieser Zeit an von einer ehemals "eingefleischten Handschalterin" zur "Automatikfaulenzerin" entwickelte


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Inklusive maximalem Versicherungsschutz, „Fahrerlaubnis für weitere Fahrer“ (ja, das kostet extra ...ca. EUR 150 ), Florida-Tax und kostenloser Tankfüllung betrug der Gesamtpreis hierfür günstige EUR 570 (wohlgemerkt für 3 Wochen). #6

Nun ging es auf zu unserem (bereits vorab per Internet gebuchten) Hotel...dem Hotel „Parisienne“ im Art-Deco-Viertel von Miami-Beach.

Was auf den Fotos und in den Beschreibungen im Internet noch ganz vielversprechend aussah entpuppte sich dann aber ALS DER BLANKE HORROR !!!  :c 

Noch NIE IN MEINEM GANZEN LEBEN habe ich in solch einer ABSTEIGE genächtigt. Genau so stelle ich mir ein billigstes Stundenhotel vor.  :v 

Leider haben wir aber die zwei Nächte bereits vorab bezahlt ... zu (für diese Qualität) sauteuren Preisen von EUR 80 je Nacht zuzüglich US$ 18 Parkgebühr je Nacht !!!  :c 

Fotos vom Hotel erspare ich Euch lieber.........aber der Name "Parisienne" hätte uns vielleicht doch gleich von Anfang an stutzig machen sollen #y  :q 


Naja, das nächste Mal sind wir schlauer und buchen erst direkt VOR ORT...dann weiß man was man hat und kann zudem auch noch die günstigen „Coupon-Books“ nützen. Dies sind „Discount-Heftchen“ die praktisch in jedem McDoof oder an vielen Strassenecken als „Touri-Infos“ bereitliegen. Mittels dieser Coupons ist es dann möglich, in vielen Hotels und Motels vergünstigt zu nächtigen.

Preisersparnis mittels dieser Coupons liegt oft zwischen EUR 30 und EUR 80 je Nacht !!! :q 

*--->>>> Seeeehr empfehlenswert !!!!!!*


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Am folgenden Tag fuhren wir nach Fort Lauderdale in ein wunderschönes und UNGLAUBLICH GROSSES Einkaufszentrum ... in die *„SAWGRASS MILLS“*. 

Ich kann jedem „shopping-süchtigen“  nur empfehlen hier mal „anzulegen“ und mit Frauchen und Family durch die Shops zu schlendern. Schnäppchen können dabei auch noch einige (insbesondere Markenartikel im Textilbereich) gemacht werden. 

Bereits bei der Hinfahrt zu diesem Einkaufszentrum (über die Interstate 95) konnte ich auf der linken Seite einen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz besonderen Laden entdecken....das Eldorado für JEDEN ANGLER UND JÄGER !!! #6

BASS-PRO-SHOP !!! Meine Fingerchen wurden alleine vom Anblick schon ganz schweiss-nass, mein Herz fing an schneller zu schlagen und irgendwie fühlte sich bereits jetzt mein Geldbeutel um einiges leichter an !!!  :q

Auf dem Rückweg von den Sawgrass-Mills war es dann endlich soweit...wir bogen „rechts ab“ und standen dann vor diesem Eingangsschild:

*Angler, Jäger und andere Lügner….hihi, der ist gut !!! :q*


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Bereits am Eingang steht man ungläubig vor dieser riesigen Auswahl.

*Ich sah hier meine Visa-Karte förmlich schon GLÜHEN !!!*

Leider hatte ich da aber „die Rechnung nicht mit dem Wirt gemacht“ !!! :c

....mein liebes Ehefrauchen  :l (Fischmäulchen) hatte INNERHALB ALLERKÜRZESTER ZEIT die Nase voll...und so geschah das absolut Unglaubliche:

Jeder der mich kennt wird nun sagen, dass dies absolut nicht möglich sein kann....

*....WIR WAREN NACH SAGE UND SCHREIBE 40 (!!!) MINUTEN wieder draussen und ich hatte gerade mal in der Schnelle nur zwei sehr gute Angelbücher, einen Bass-Pro-Shop-Komplettkatalog und 4-5 Wobbler im Einkaufswagen !*

Ich kann Euch sagen...EINFACH ZUM HEULEN und grün und blau ärgern !!! :e 

Nunja...ich hatte noch die Hoffnung, dass der Bass-Pro-Shop auf Islamorada (Insel ungefähr in der Mitte der Keys) auch eine ähnlich grosse Auswahl haben würde und ich mich dann -mit einer Einkaufsliste bewaffnet- zum Grosseinkauf aufmachen könnte. :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ansonsten haben wir die zwei Tage in Miami „relativ unspannend“ verbracht...keine wirklich schöne Stadt (auch das Art-Deco-Viertel hätte ich mir wesentlich schöner vorgestellt). Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass eine Nacht Miami Fischmäulchen und mir vollkommen genügt hätten.

Hier ein paar Fotos von Miami......das Schiff auf dem 3.Bild war übrigens ABSOLUT RIIIIIEEEESSSSSIIIIIGGGG. 

Beeindruckend war (am 5. Bild toll zu sehen), wie nahe die Hauptstrasse an die Hafenausfahrt gebaut ist !!! :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Und noch ein paar Eindrücke von Miami...

...also einer diesen kleinen Hütten würde mir schon auch gefallen !!!!11 :q


----------



## Cloud

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hört sich ja echt super an und sind auch super Fotos dabei, freue mich schon auf die anderen 2 Teile  
Das Schiff sieht ja mal richtig geil aus

Wie warm wars denn so?


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Am dritten Tag ging es dann endlich Richtung Keys.

Einen Teil der Everglades und Key Largo haben wir dabei gleich am Anfang passiert. Es ist einfach traumhaft, diese (unterschiedlichen) Landschaften „dahinrollend“ zu genießen und die Eindrücke auf sich wirken zu lassen. 

Dass man in den USA viiiieeeeele Flaggen sieht war ja klar (auch wenn ich nicht mit ganz so vielen Flaggen gerechnet habe)...aber daß die Flaggen dann auch noch sooooo groß sind !?!

Insbesondere die ewig-langen Brücken zwischen den einzelnen Inseln der Keys (mit den 100erten von Anglern, die von den Nebenbrücken und Kais ihr Glück versuchen) sind einfach traumhaft. 

Die erste Zwischenstation war dann für uns Islamorada...


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Wenn man da keine Lust bekommt, sofort die Köder „zu wässern“ , dann gehört man entweder zu der Gruppe der 

a)	Ehefrauen
b)	Nichtangler oder
c)	Beides in einer Person :q

(KLEINER SEITENHIEB AM RANDE AN FISCHMÄULCHEN :l  :q)


Und eben auf Islamorada (bezeichnet sich selbst nicht ganz unberechtigt als "Fishing Capital of the World") geht dann wirklich die Post ab...wahsinnig viele Chartermöglichkeiten !!!

Und wie man an den Bildern erkennen kann waren die (GLÜCKLICHEN !!!) Angler die rausfahren "durften" ziemlich erfolgreich....wundervolle (und hervorragend schmeckende) Dolphins !!!


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hier gibt es zahlreiche Anbieter von Angeltouren (wahlweise inkl. oder exklusive Guiding). Dabei ist so gut wie alles möglich:

- Fischen in den Flats (den „flacheren“ Bereichen rund um die Küsten)
- Big-Game-Fishing
- Tiefseefischen (wobei das Wort „Tiefsee“ in den USA mehr den Bereich 30-70m abdeckt :q)
- Fischen vom Ufer oder von den vielen Brücken

Boote sind beinahe überall verfügbar und auch die geführten (Guiding durch Pro´s) Touren gibt es zuhauf. 

Wobei einem natürlich klar sein muss, dass man für einen halbtägigen Trip in den Flats (max. 2 Angler je Boot) oder halbtägigen Trip zum Big-Game-Fischen ca. US-$ 300 bis US-$ 500 rechnen muss. Für Ganztagestrips muss man zwischen US-$ 400 bis 800 rechnen.

Das Fangergebnis läßt sich dann allerdings auch wirklich sehen...hier einmal der Fang eines am frühen Nachmittag zurückgekehrten Bootes (im Mai ist Dolphin-Hoch-Saison  ).


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Die Insel Islamorada gefiel uns Beiden auf Anhieb...unser „Hotel“ für die nächsten zwei Nächte war auch schnell gefunden (der Hotelname fällt mir gerade leider nicht ein...aber ich schau einfach demnächst auf meine Visa-Abrechnung ) 

Endlich mal eine „standesgemäße“ ***LACH*** schöne Unterkunft mit allem Drum und Dran...und das dann auch noch mitten in der „Fishing Capital of the World“ (der Angelhauptstadt der Welt).

Auf dem letzten Bild ist übrigens Fischmäulchen mit in Miami erworbenen "Kunsthaaren" zu bewundern !!! :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

*Und schaut mal, was in Islamorada auch noch war :*

***GRINS***

Na, wenn´s schon in Ft. Lauderdale mit dem Großeinkauf nicht geklappt hatte, dann mußte ich wenigstens hier „zuschlagen“. Das Angebot (obwohl ebenfalls schon als sehr groß zu bezeichnen) war allerdings leider nicht ganz so gut wie in Ft. Lauderdale. Nun ja...für´s Erste konnte ich die wichtigsten Dinge erstehen.

Wenn man sich jetzt noch klar macht, dass dieser Bass-Pro-Laden gerade mal nur ca. 1/3tel so groß ist wie der in Ft. Lauderdale....uiuiui !!!

Leider ist die Auswahl hier auf Islamorada eher auf "Salzwasserbedürfnisse" (verständlicherweise) eingerichtet...naja...dann muss ich halt doch noch mal nach Ft. Lauderdale schauen !!!   ***FETTGRINS***


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

An unserem 5-Tag unternahmen Fischmäulchen und ich einen Tagestrip von Islamorado nach Key West...ich muss wirklich sagen, dass diese Insel einfach SPITZE ist ! 

Erst aber einmal ein paar Bilderchen von der "Überfahrt" :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Noch ein paar Bilder...

Beim zweiten Bild könnt Ihr übrigens die von "Senator" Arnold Schwarzenegger weggesprengte Brücke aus einem seiner Filme sehen (INSIDERWITZ !!! Gell Fischmäulchen ****GRINS******)


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Gerade für Nachtschwärmer, Bar-Gänger ***grins*** und Leute, die sich auch gern mal ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten anschauen möchten wird hier eine Menge geboten.

Toll ist ein Trip mit dem „Key-West-Touri-Zügchen“...innerhalb von 2,5 Stunden hat man sehr bequem „im Schnelldurchlauf“ die wichtigsten Sehenswürdigkeiten durch !!!

Und wenn man dann diese Sehenswürdigkeiten „durch“ hat, dann kann man(n) sich den wirklich spaßigen Dingen widmen  :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Weitere Impressionen von Key West ...


...auf Bild Nr. 1 hat mir der Hai beinahe meine linke Flosse gefressen :q

Und auf Bild Nr. 2 ist ein superwitziger "Seifenblasen-Spender" zu sehen !!! 

Und wenn ich mir mal ein Tattoo auf den Oberarm machen sollte, dann muss es so aussehen wie auf Bild Nr. 3 !!! #g


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Sodala...und jetzt geht´s los mit dem Zug-Trip !!!

Auf Bild Nr. 4 sieht man die typisch amerikanischen "Strandanlagen"...Picknicktische und -Bänke, sowie die dazugehörigen Grills !!!

Leider findet man an so gut wie keinem Strand eine Bar, Kiosk oder ähnliches :c


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Auf Bild Nr. 2 ist hier der berühmte "Southernmost Point" zu sehen (südlichster Punkt der USA).

Natürlich kommt man bei dem Zugtrip direkt an Ernest´s Haus vorbei (Bild Nr. 3)

Ein weiteres berühmtes "Fotoobjekt" ist der Startpunkt der Route 1 (Bild 4)

*Auf Bild Nr. 5 dann mein Lieblings-Fotomodell !!! :l*


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Und wenn man dann diese Sehenswürdigkeiten „durch“ hat, dann kann man(n) sich den wirklich spaßigen Dingen widmen  :q 

Sloopy Joe...der Name sagt schon alles....das „glorreiche Stammlokal“ von Good-old Hemingway !!! Der Besuch ist für eingefleischte Angler einfach ein MUSS !!!

Hier heißt es kräftig "ANSTOSSEN" #g  und den klängen der Band lauschen (die eine mordsmäßige Stimmung reinbringt !!!).

Unglaublich ist, daß die meisten Amis Budweiser LIGHT (!) trinken !!! Einfach Wahnsinn !!! ***PFUIDEIBEL*** :v 

Und das, obwohl es sowohl richtiges Bier gibt als auch hochprozentige Getränke (siehe Bild Nr. 4...hier passend "unscharf" fotografiert).

Mai ist übrigens auch für Key West absolute Nebensaison...und dafür ist es irre, daß bereits um kurz nach 13:00 Uhr das Sloppy Joes gerappelt voll ist !!! #v 

Einfach ein Heidenspass !!! #g 

*Das ABSOLUT GENIALSTE BILD (nach meiner Meinung) ist direkt vor Sloppy´s entstanden...Fischmäulchen und ich...wobei ich sie kurz zuvor den Haien "zum Fraß" vorgeworfen habe !!!  :q*


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Sodala...das soll´s erstmal für heute (nacht) sein...muss jetzt auch mal ins Heia-Betti  :q

Heute abend kommt dann allerdings noch einiges nach 

Guat´s Nächtle und (hoffentlich) viel Spass beim Lesen und Bilderchen anschauen #h

Euer Nick_A


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Super Bericht und super Bilder,
 Danke,Danke,Danke,
 und jetzt bitte den Rest.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## ollidi

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Was ein geiler Bericht. :m Bin gerade erst wieder vom Stuhl aufgestanden. :q


----------



## Pfiffi4773

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

1A- Bericht!

Macht super viel Spass ihn zu lesen!


----------



## rob

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

super bericht robert...da bekommt man lust auf "meer")
freu mich sehr und ganz besonders das du wieder bei uns bist......lg aus wien rob#h#h


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

aufstehen, weiterschreiben -- los


----------



## ralle

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ich bin baff --  geiler Bericht !!

Das vorletzte Bild mit den Schnapsflaschen ist ja ganz schön verwackelt !!  Woran das wohl lag ?


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Wow, einfach Klasse der Bericht und die Pics :m


----------



## havkat

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Möööönsch Nick!

Diese Tackle Shops.............diese Tackle Shops..............diese........(plumps!)


----------



## buggs

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Super Bericht bin gespannt auf die Vortsetzung


----------



## anglermeister17

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ich war auch in den SAWGRASS mills und in Key West, da hat man direkt von ufer aus Barakudas zwischen die Kleinfischschwärme stoßen sehen. Mir haben es aber die basses und Catfishes angetan, hatte dirket neben dem Hotel einen See, wo man jeden Morgen auch einen immens großen Karpfen, sicher jenseits der 40pfund- Marke jeden morgen die Seeorsen abgrasen sehen. Dazu gabs wahnsinnige Bisse auf die in den Sawgrassmills gekauften gummishads, war einfach ein traum...
Leider hatte ich kein eigenes gerät dabei, musste Zeug leihen... das kostete mich sicher den größten fisch des urlaubs: Regelmäßig sah man,wie die richtig Großen die brutfische direkt  zwischen den seerosen aufmischten. also warf ich einen sehr langsam sinkenden Köder von ca. 3cm Länge direkt einem richtig guten vors maul. In der absinkphase rummmmmmmmmmste es schon. Die , ich schätze mal zwanziger Schnur war zwischen den Seerosen gegen die Kampfkraft des Fisches chancenlos!!!!!
am nächsten morgen sah ich genau den fisch wieder an der selben stelle mit einem etwas kleineren "auf Patroullie", ich sah, der Köder von gestern hang im maulwinkel, das ist doch "meiner"??? Ich servierte den gleichen köder, nur in anderer Frabe. der fisch suchte unverzüglich das weite...  Das war vor sechs Jahren.Florida, ich werde bald wieder kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Boardies #h

danke ersteinmal an Euch alle für die tollen, positiven Rückmeldungen...das spornt doch gleich an weiterzumachen !!! :q :m

Fortsetzung des Reiseberichtes:

Die aufspielende Band brachte eine mordsmäßige Stimmung in die Bude (Sloppy Joe´s) und so schmeckten die Bierchen gleich nochmal einiges besser.

Ich kann nur nochmals wiederholen.....ein Besuch gehört zum ABSOLUTEN PFLICHTPROGRAMM !!!  :q 

Anschließend fuhren wir zu einem nahegelegenen (sehr schönen) Strandabschnitt von Key West und ließen uns von der Sonne brutzeln.

Bei der Rückfahrt noch kurz einen Blick (natürlich mit "Kurzshopping"  ) in den Laden von Boaters World in dem es auch einige gute und preisgünstige Angelwaren zu erwerben gab und anschließend wieder "Heimreise" zu unserem Hotel auf Islamorado.

Kurz vor der Ankunft hielten wir kurz nach einer Brücke an...Fischmäulchen schoss dabei ein paar tolle Fotos vom wundervollen Sonnenuntergang, während ich mich mit einigen Anglern auf der Brücke unterhalten habe 

Bevorzugte Köder auch hier lebende Shrimps ... einfach die Brücke runterlassen..die Bisse kommen dann relativ zügig


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Am nächsten Tag ging es dann in´s *Theater of the Sea* auf Islamorada. 

Dies ist ein mittelgroßer, familiärer Park mit vielen Tieren (Vögeln, Fische, Haie, Schildkröten, Delfinen, Seehunden, etc) der allerdings relativ "naturgehalten" ist und bei dem auch einige "Showeinlagen" geboten werden.

Insbesondere die Delfine haben hier wirklich PLATZ, müssen nicht in einem "Swimmingpool" rumzappeln, sondern haben eine große Lagune mit direktem Meeresanschluss (allerdings natürlich abgesperrt) für sich und können dadurch sogar teils ihre eigene Beute jagen.

Die Shows waren ganz nett, wobei auch mir freilebende Tiere wesentlich lieber sind. #g


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Am 6.  Tag verließen wir dann –leider  - wieder die Keys „nordwärts“ Richtung Everglades. 

Der Weg führte uns dabei direkt durch die Everglades. Es ist einfach unglaublich, dass durch dieses riiiiieeeeeeeeeessssige Gebiet nur EINE EINZIGE STRASSE durchführt. Naturschutz wird hier wirklich groß geschrieben und dies war einer der -für mich- überraschensten Punkte...hätte ich von den Amis in dieser Form nicht unbedingt erwartet (genauso wie die Sauberkeit der meisten Straßen, Anlagen, etc.). #6

Unser erster Zwischenstop war das Miccosukee Indian Village. Hier erhielten Fischmäulchen :l und ich eine absolut tolle Kroko-Privatvorführung, obwohl wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt die einzigen Gäste waren. 

Man hat sich wirklich rührend um uns gekümmert und die volle Aufmerksamkeit lag bei uns  #v ...in Deutschland hätten die Angestellten für uns sicher keine Privatvorführung gehalten !!!  #y 

Hier ein paar Bilder von dem Miccosukee.....also ich hätte dem Kroko sicher nicht mit dem Kinn das geöffnete Maul festgehalten 

Hammerhart, was das fette Krokoteil auf Foto Nr. 2 für wütende Geräusche/Laute von sich gegeben hat, als der Indianer nur in die Nähe gegangen ist :g


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hier noch zwei weitere Fotos vom "Reservat"...

*Ich habe es immer gewußt........die Indianer (zumindest dieser Stamm) stammt von den Deutschen ab, wie man auch sehr gut an den Farben der Stammesflagge erkennen kann  :q*


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Bei der nächsten Zwischenstation in den Everglades wollten wir kurz am Straßenrand "Pause" machen und etwas Futter zu uns nehmen...

....und schaut mal, was da -EINFACH SO- am Straßenrand faul im Wasser rumliegt.....WILDE KROKOS (davon gab es mehrere). #6

In solch einer tollen Landschaft schmecken Sandwiches doch gleich nochmals so gut !!! :q

Mehr als nur so nebenbei zu erwähnen ist, daß natürlich praktisch ÜBERALL in den Everglades geangelt wurde


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Kurz vor Everglades City machten wir noch einen ganz kurzen Zwischenstop am kleinsten Postamt der USA...das "Postamt" in Ochopee. Wirklich mickrig das Teilchen  

In Everglades City (übrigens der einzigen "wirklichen Stadt" am Rande der Everglades) wollten wir dann unseren geplanten Airboat Ride antreten  #v

Auch wenn Petra am liebsten gleich selbst losgedüst wäre (siehe Fotos) .... gefahren ist (zum Glück  :q) der eigentliche Kapitän...und das auch noch oft in einem mordsmäßigem Tempo durch die engsten Stellen #6 

Ganz billig ist das Vergügen nicht (1 Stunde Fahrt für ca. US-$ 40 pro Nase) aber es lohnt sich wirklich !!! #6


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Bei der Fahrt durch die Everglades machten wir auch einen kurzen Zwischenstop bei diesen netten Bärchen, die gaaaaaaaaaanz verrückt (typisch Ami halt) auf Marshmallows (schreibt man das eigentlich so?) waren 

Wirklich knuffig die Teile #6

Auch "wilde Schweine" konnten wir hier begutachten.

Nach der Airboat Ride stiegen wir glücklich -aber mit weichen/wackeligen Beinen- aus.


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Morgen abend geht´s wieder weiter....ich hoffe, daß die heutige Fortsetzung des Berichtes bei Euch genauso gut ankommt wie der erste Teil 

*Übrigens................die ECHTEN FISCHFANGSTORIES UND -ERFOLGE KOMMEN NOCH !!!  :q*

Bis morgen #h
Euer Robert

Ach nee...zum heutigen Abschluss noch ein tolles Foto von Fischmäulchen vor ´nem County Sherriff-Auto


----------



## Wedaufischer

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Klasse Bericht und klasse Bilder bisher. #6 Es macht Freude ihn zu lesen.

Ich habe sicherlich Recht mit der Annahme, dass ihr einen tollen Urlaub hattet.


----------



## norge_klaus

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Nick,

habt ihr im Sloopy Joes mal den Pirates Punch probiert ?


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Mal ne Frage am Rande:
Hat der weiße Cormoran den Hai attackiert oder umgedreht??? :q


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Der Bericht ist wirklich vom aller feinsten!!!!!!!!!!11 #v  #v 

Ich freu mich schon auf die "Angelstory's" #:  #: 

Gruß aus Franken

Martin #h


----------



## svenskepilk

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

*LOS! SOFORT WEITERSCHREIBEN!!!*
Super Bericht =)


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Mannometer, du willst Ernest Hemmingway wohl Konkurrenz machen mit der Schreiberei? *lach*

Prima getextet, mein Lieber - weiter so!

(was war eigentlich der Grund deiner Anrufe vor drei Wochen? Wir kamen erst spät vom Wasser heim, und dann hab ich´s total verschusselt)


----------



## anglermeister17

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Wir Wollen Endlich Die Angelstory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kof!!!


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Jungs #h

toll, daß Euch der zweite Teil auch gefallen hat 

Den dritten Teil werde ich am Montag abend reinstellen, da es heute dazu zu spät ist und wir (Fischmäulchen und ich) am Wochenende sicher nicht dazu kommen werden. 

@ Norge_Klaus 

nein, den Pirates-Punch haben wir nicht probiert, wir haben uns an die guten Buds (inkl. Alk natürlich...wir sind ja keine Amis) gehalten.

Wir waren leider auch "nur" ca. 1,5h im Sloppys und das auch noch zur Mittagzeit...selten habe ich in einer Bar zu dieser Zeit soooooooo viel Stimmung erlebt ! :q #6

@ Martin, svendskepilk und Anglermeister #h

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Montag kommen ja die Fischfangstories ! :m


@ Karstensen #h

Als Angellektüre habe ich mir an einem Abend auch Hemmingways "Der alte Mann und das Meer" innerhalb von 4h reingezogen.....DAS IST WAHRE LITERATUR !!! #6 #6 #6

Der Grund für meinen Anruf ??? Ich wollte einfach mal mit Dir quatschen !  :m

Viele schwäbische Grüßle an Euch alle #h
Euer Nick_A // Robert

P.S.: Zum "heissmachen" bekommt Ihr als Vorgeschmack schon zwei/drei nette Fotos :m


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Super Bericht, freue mich auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Toller Bericht,

schöne Fotos,hätten ein paar mehr von Fischmäulchen sein können, du bist ja häufig drauf <grins>

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf Montag und das liegt nicht daran, daß ich dann nur noch 2 Tage arbeiten muß <freu>

Petri
lauben-Lothar


----------



## anglermeister17

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Enifach GIERIG,ay...
Super gemacht bis jetzt, ich habe ja schon fast alles an angelliteratur durcgh gelesen, oft mehrfach, aber das Buch vom Ernest H. hab ich mir noch nicht reinziehen können... vielleicht auch deshalb, weil ich eher, oder besser gesagt nur süßwasserangler bin, und sein kann. Denn ich leb ja in RLP, kein Meer in der nähe.. Nur im Urlaub angle ich im meer, aber ich glaube bin nicht seemann oder salzwasserangler "genug", als dass ich jetzt diese Buch lesen muss...
KOF!!!


----------



## sebastian

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

WOW echt ein super toller Bericht !!!!!


----------



## Alf Stone

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Montag kommen ja die Fischfangstories !



Wollte nur mal dran erinnern. Alle warten auf Teil 2 und heut ist schon Dienstag... :q 

Ansonsten super 1.Teilbericht und ich bin gespannt auf die Pics und den 2.Teilbericht. #6 

Petri Alf


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ok, ok, ok...es geht ja schon weiter  :m

Bevor wir Cape Coral erreichten (unserer Ziel-Destination für die nächsten zwei Wochen), machten wir noch einen allerletzten Zwischenstop (mit Übernachtung) in ... wie hieß die Stadt nochmal...äääääääääääh ist ja eigentlich Wurscht  

Wichtig war nur, daß wir ENDLICH AM 8.ten Tag unserer Reise diese, wundervolle Brücke erreichten  (siehe Bild 1)

Dies ist eine der beiden großen Verbindungsbrücken zwischen Ft. Myers und Cape Coral...und alleine der Anblick dieses Flusses löste in mir die größten Freudensprünge und einen beschleunigten Herzschlag aus :q

Eine riesengroße Wassermengen machte sich da unter dieser Brücke auf und als wir auf der anderen Seite ankamen sahen wir das "EINGANGS- und BEGRÜßUNGSSCHILD" von Cape Coral.

Natürlich ging es schnurstracks zu unserem Mietobjekt. Ein Haus für uns ganz alleine (eigentlich mit 3 Schlafzimmern für 6 Personen eingerichtet)....

- mit GROOOOOOßEM POOL (natürlich mit einem Screening zum Schutz vor den lästigen Mücken)
- 3 Bädern
- zusätzlicher Whirlpool
- direkt am Salzwasserkanal
- eigenes Bootsdeck
- ............und natürlich ein eigenes Boot mit ca. 8m-Länge und 220PS (naja...LEICHT übermotorisiert also....aber so sind die Amis halt )

Ich sag nur WROOOOOOOOOOOMMMM !!! :q ***HÜPF***

Zur "Innen-Ausstattung" gehörte u.a.:
- Fahrräder
- Gasgrill
- typischer Ami-Kühlschrank (natürlich mit Eiswürfelspender)
- ausreichende Technik (Musikanlage innen und aussen, drei Fernseher mit Kabelanschluß, etc.)
- NOTDÜRFTIGE ANGELAUSRÜSTUNG   ....habe ich aber ja nicht gebraucht 
- usw., usw.

Am Besten ich stelle einfach mal ein paar Bilder rein


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Da fehlen doch glatt noch ein paar Bilderchen vom Pool mit Blick auf den Kanal  :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Und hier noch einige Fotos vom Boot / Kanal aus auf den Steg 

Ach...ist das nicht schön ?!?


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Nach der ersten Kurzvisite unseres „kleinen Häuschens“, dem Auspacken der Reiseutensilien in unserem „kleinen Häuschen“ und Verstauung der Futteralien und Getränken in dem typisch „kleinem, amerikanischen Kühlschrank“ ging´s als erstes natürlich gleich zum Abkühlen in den Pool ..... aaaaaaaah, soooo läßt´s sich aushalten...ein kleines Bierchen durfte da natürlich auch nicht fehlen. #6

Nach der Abkühlung ging es sofort an´s Auspacken des Tackles, um natürlich sofort mein Glück vom Bootssteg aus zu probieren. Es war später Nachmittag bei starkem Sonnenschein und großer Hitze, so dass ich eigentlich nicht mit glorreichen Fängen gerechnet habe. 

Wie erwartet ging auf Shads, Wobbler, Popper, Spinner, etc. um diese Uhrzeit leider nichts , also wechselte ich von Kunstködern auf Lebendköder. 

Ich hatte zum Glück direkt vor unserem Einzug bereits die erste „Lage“ lebender Shrimps erworben, welche nun auf einen 2/0er-Haken aufgezogen wurden. Hinter das ca. 50cm-lange Vorfach noch schnell ein paar kleinere Bleigewichte mit ca. 5-10 Gramm geschaltet und ab ging es (ohne Pose) mit den Shrimpsies in die Fluten.

Eine Shrimp in die Mitte des Kanals und mit der anderen Rute unter den benachbarten Bootssteg. Nach kürzester Zeit fing es beim „Bootssteg-Shrimp“ an zu zuppeln, bis es in der Rutenspitze einen ordentlichen Ruck gab und Schnur von der Rolle abgezogen wurde.

Schnell hin an die Rute, einen saftigen Anschlag....und los ging der Spass. !!! ***Jippie*** #6

Es ist einfach unglaublich, wieviel Kraft doch selbst in kleinen Meeresfischen steckt. Ein Pfündiger zerrt so stark an der Geflochtenen wie ein mindestens 3-5mal so schwerer Süßwasserfisch. :m


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Das Spielchen ging dann noch eine ganze Weile weiter...allerdings des öfteren mit Fehlbissen (Shrimp war weg, aber der Fisch hing nicht  ). Und wenn der Fisch dann doch hing und abzog, dann hat er es in sehr vielen Fällen doch geschafft freizukommen, indem er selbst 40lbs-starke Monovorfächer (20kg !!! = ca. 0,8 mm Durchmesser) „zum durchscheuern“ gebracht hat....einfach gegen die überall mit superscharfen Muscheln überwucherten Stege oder den Boden führen....und schon war´s das mit dem Monovorfach.

Nachdem ich von den ständigen Vorfach-“Brüchen“ genug hatte, bin ich dann auf´s Spinnfischen mit Shrimps umgestiegen....Shrimp an loser Leine mit nur sehr wenig Gewicht...und dann einfach langsam herzupfen ! :q #6

Generell ist zu sagen, dass man mit Shrimps an den meisten Stellen erfolgreich fischen kann...praktisch jeder Fisch war damit zu fangen. #6

Gegen Abend wechselte ich dann doch noch mal auf meine geliebten Yo Zuri Popper und zupfte sie zuerst hart, dann weich, variantenreich (meist relativ langsam) her.....leider immer noch ohne Erfolg :c

Also kam dann die einfachste Art der Köderführung dran......sSCHNELL (!!!)einkurbeln ohne irgendwelche Schlenker, Pausen, o.ä.


...und siehe da, gleich beim ersten mal setzte es sofort wilde Angriffe, daß das Wasser nur so schäumte !!!!!! #6

Und beim vierten Wurf hatte es endlich ein Crevalle-Jack geschafft, den Popper ordentlich zu erwischen :q

Uiuiuiuiui...so ein Jack macht wirklich ordentlich Rabbatz an der Angel.....und so schnell aufgeben tun die auch nicht  Ach, das sind Drills von denen man im Süßwasser einfach nur träumen kann.....kämpfen bis zur Landung 

Und so sehen die Teilchen dann aus...


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Vom Bootssteg aus war es sogar möglich, kleiner Stingrays (Stachelrochen) zu fangen...hier ein nettes Fischlein 

Beim Releasen dieser wunderschönen Tiere, sollte man darauf achten, möglichst nicht mit dem „Stachel“ in Berührung zu kommen, da dieser zu seeeeehr schmerzhaften Verletzungen führt !

Leider finde ich in unseren hunderten von Fotos gerade kein Bild von einem dieser Stingrays....kommt nachher aber sicher noch nach !!!


----------



## Hoad

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

die sehen doch ganz lieb aus ;´)


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Natürlich dürfen hier doch auch nicht die ersten Fotos von unserem Boot fehlen, das in unserem Bootsdock "festgetaut" war


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Am nächsten morgen (Samstag) war es dann endlich so weit...ich erhielt die Bootseinweisung. 

Da ich noch nie mit solch einem Boot (insbesondere mit 220 PS) mein Unwesen getrieben hatte, war ich natürlich sehr froh, dass die Einweisung sehr gut und umfangreich gemacht wurde (ca. 2,5h Dauer). #6

Eine Einweisungsfahrt durch die Kanäle und an den vorliegenden Inselchen vorbei war dabei ebenfalls mit drinnen, so dass ich ein erstes Gefühl/Eindruck für die RIESIGE WASSERFLÄCHE gewinnen konnte.

Obwohl unser Haus bereits seeeehr nahe (am ersten Kanal) zur „Öffnung“ des Golf von Mexico lag, dauerte es trotzdem ca. 15 Minuten, bis wir uns außerhalb des Kanalsystems befanden. 

*Im Kanalsystem ist max. „Fussgängertempo“ (idle speed) ohne Wellengang („No wakes“) erlaubt, um die dort vorkommenden Manatees vor dem Schiffsverkehr zu schützen.*


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Diese netten und imposanten Gesellen (die Manatees) konnte man auch des öfteren in den Kanälen und in den Flachwasserbereichen (vor den Mangroven) beobachten !

Ausserhalb der Kanäle ist dann anfangs auch nur „slow speed“ erlaubt und erst nach nochmaligen 10min darf man dann „full speed“ geben........mit VOLLGAS Richtung Sanibel Island, Ft. Myers oder anderen Ziel- und Fischgebieten ! 

Während der nächsten 13 Urlaubstage ging es dann auf die Fischpirsch in den unterschiedlichen Zonen rund um Cape-Coral. 

Auch Delphine konnte man seeeeehr oft bewundern ! #6

Am Sonntag ging es dann endlich zum ersten mal "auf eigene Faust" raus auf´s Wasser...leider konnte ich Fischmäulchen nicht hiervon begeistern, so daß ich meist alleine :c beim Angeln unterwegs war.


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Während der nächsten 13 Urlaubstage ging es dann auf die Fischpirsch in den unterschiedlichen Zonen rund um Cape-Coral. 

Detailberichte (u.a. auch von einer "professionell" geführten Deep-Sea-Fishing-Tour) werde ich demnächst hier reinstellen...zuallererst ´möchte ich aber gerne von meinem letzten Angeltag in Florida berichten:


Am letzten Tag vor der Abreise setzte ich dann endlich mein lange gehegtes Vorhaben in die Tat um....es ging auf die Jagd nach TARPONs !!!

Die Teilchen gehören in die Familie der HERINGE...wobei sie allerdings räuberischer veranlagt sind und ETWAS (leichte Untertreibung  ) größer sind! Tarpons werden bis ca. 200kg schwer und sind dann doch nicht gerade kleine Gesellen mit einer atemberaubenden Kraft.

Rund um Cape-Coral sind -insbesondere in den Monaten Mai-August- sehr viele Tarpons unterwegs. Es soll hier einige sehr gute Stellen geben. :m

Der weltgrößte und mitgliederstärkste Tarpon-Angler-Club ist übrigens hier in Cape-Coral ansässig und die örtlichen Angler (und auch die Angelgeschäfte-Besitzer) geben sehr gerne Fangtips und Fangstellen aus.

Eine sehr gute Stelle sollte vor Sanibel Island liegen (südlich davon). 

Tips von einigen Anglern zur Tarpon-Fischerei vor Sanibel:
- Abstand vom Strand dabei ca. 150-250m. 
- Anfüttern mit getrocknetem „Bait“ (Fischmehl...in beinahe jedem Laden zu erwerben), sowie mit ca. 5 bis 10cm großen Fischstücken.
- Als Köder ebenfalls ein ca. 5-10cm großes Fischstück, welches auf einen 6/0er bis 9/0er Haken aufgefädelt wird. 
- 70-100cm langes STAHLVORFACH (obwohl Tarpons gar keine scharfen Zähne haben)
- An freier Leine abtreiben lassen und dann einfach warten :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Natürlich fragte ich nach, warum ich denn ein Stahlvorfach verwenden solle....die Antwort kam sehr schnell und war auch ziemlich einleuchtend....WEIL HIER VIELE HAIE IHR UNWESEN TREIBEN !!! ***JIPPIE*** #v 

Mit diesen Tips war ich doch recht zuversichtlich, entweder auf Tarpons oder auf Haie erfolgreich zu sein. #t 

Mit über 30 mph steuerte ich mein Zielgebiet an. Kurz vor der Ankunft, schoss ich noch schnell drei Bilderchen von der Südspitze von Sanibel. 

Auf der rechten Seite kann man das Angelpier erkennen, das immer rege besucht ist. Die folgenden Bilder sind übrigens mit einer mülligen, analogen Einwegkamera gemacht, da ich nicht unsere Digicam mitnehmen wollte...alleine Angeln, navigieren, steuern und dann auch noch aufpassen, daß der Cam nix passiert war mir irgendwie zuviel  Die Quali dieser Bilder ist damit leider auch einiges schlechter :c

Gut...weiter im Text !!! 

An diesen Stränden läßt es sich ganz hervorragend in der Sonne brutzeln und anschließend im kristallklaren und blaugrün-schimmernden Wasser baden ! 

Aber ich bin mir seeehr sicher; DASS DIE MEISTEN STRANDBESUCHER NICHT SO RUHIG IM WASSER PLANTSCHEN WÜRDEN, wenn sie wissen würden, WAS SO ALLES IN NUR WENIGEN METERN ENTFERNUNG um sie herum im Wasser schwimmt  :q ****GRINS***

In ca. 100- 150m Entfernung zum Ufer ist das Wasser ca. 6-8 Fuss tief. Ich habe dann das Wasser noch schnell nach Unterwasserbewuchs abgesucht, dort geankert und mein Tackle klargemacht (Ultimate Hardcore Catfish in 2,4m mit 300gr Wurfgewicht und einer Penn Formula 15kg 2-Gang bestückt, 800m 25kg geflochtene PowerPro und 50m 100lbs-Monovorfach).

Mit einer Rute sollte es dabei auf Tarpons/Haie gehen und mit der zweiten Rute (wie meist mit lebenden Shrimps beködert) auf die restlichen Fischarten.

Meine Ultimate habe ich schnell mit einem etwas unter 10cm langen, 5cm breiten und 5 cm dickem Fischstück beködert und an der „freien Leine“ -OHNE Bleigewicht- ins Wasser befördert. Schnell noch ca. 80m Leine „per Hand“ hinterher und das Ganze dann von der Strömung Richtung „Unterwasserbewuchs“ abtreiben lassen.

Anschließend habe ich noch zusätzlich ca. 1kg kleingeschnittene Fischstücke und „getrocknetes Bait“ (eine Art Fischmehl das man zu günstigen Preisen in allen Fischgeschäften bekommt) in die leichte Strömung befördert, um für ein intensive Lockwirkung zu sorgen.


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

*Nach den ersten zwei/drei Bissen auf meine Shrimpsrute fing plötzlich die auf „Freilauf“ eingestellte Formula an zu laufen........

OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH....da ging mein Pulsschlag aber sofort von ca. 80 auf MINDESTENS 180 Schlägen pro Minute nach oben !!!*

Nach ca. 2 Sekunden langen, wundervollen Klängen der eingestellten Ratsche meiner Multi war es plötzlich wieder ruhig..........

*WAS WAR DA DENN JETZT LOS ?!?*

Mein Köder war ja bereits recht groß gewählt, darum konnte (und wollte) ich nicht glauben, daß 
der Fisch „am anderen Ende der Leine“ ihn zuerst mit Anlauf genommen und dann wieder losgelassen hatte
....wie auch immer, ich mußte natürlich nachschauen, ob der Köder noch dran war.

Ich kurbelte also langsam und vorsichtig Schnur ein.....

......nachdem schon ca. die Hälfte der Leine wieder auf der Formula war, merkte ich plötzlich einen leichten Widerstand.....

*AAAAANNNNHHHHHIIIIIIIIEEEBBBB !!!!!!!!!*

........und ab ging die Post !!!

JIPPIE !!! Das fühlte sich doch schon gleich ein paar Nummern größer an !!! #v  :q


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ich hatte schon gehofft, den ersten Tarpon meines Lebens an der Leine zu haben....nach ca. 5 Minuten und die Umrisse immer deutlicher wurden war klar, daß es sich NICHT um einen Tarpon handelte !!! 

Zur Oberfläche kam ein ca. 1,40m langer, knapp unter 20kg schwerer Hai, der irgendwie MÄCHTIG BÖSE auf mich war.....

....jedenfalls machte er diesen Eindruck, da er nach dem Herausheben aus dem Wasser (mittels Berkley Grip) übel um sich schlug, mir das halbe Boot zerstörte und sich ständig wie wild um die Achse drehen wollte  :q


Blöderweise hatte er auch noch so tief geschluckt, daß der 9/0er Haken in den Kiemen hing...und ich mußte ihn nun gaaaaaaaaaanz alleine (ohne irgendwelche Hilfe) rausbekommen  :c

Uiuiuiuiui......das war gar nicht so einfach, da ich ja nur zwei Arme / Hände habe und eine Hand schon mit dem Hochheben des nicht gerade leichten Fisches beschäftigt war !!!! :c Und dann auch noch in die starren Augen und das weit aufgerissene Maul mit vier Zahnreihen schauen......BBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRR !!!

Nunja...nach ca. 2min hatte ich ihn los vom Haken, schnappte meine Cam und machte noch schnell ein Foto vor dem Releasen....auch gar nicht so einfach, wenn er immer noch nicht ruhig halten will  :q

Ein wenig im Wasser vor und zurück geführt und die Lebensgeister des Teilchens sind schnell wieder erwacht.......so zog er denn langsam dahin !!!  :m


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Sodala...jetzt habt Ihr wieder ein klein wenig zu lesen.....und ich muss jetzt noch schnell die letzten Sachen für Fischmäulchens :l und meinen Urlaub packen.....es geht nämlich morgen.....äääääääähhhhhh heute abend wieder mal 1 1/2 Wochen weg in den Urlaub !  :q

....nach Kroatien :m

Und da ich Euch hier auch ein paar nette Anekdoten und Bilderchen mitbringen will muss ich jetzt leider Schluss machen...aber keine Angst.......es gibt noch viel mehr von Florida zu erzählen und diese Infos kommen auf jedem Fall noch nach !!!

CU and allways tight lines #h
Euer Nick_A // Robert


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Prima geschrieben und dokumentiert, Roberto!!!

Flüstere mir doch mal, wie teuer das Ferienhaus pro Woche war inkl. Boot? Da könnte sogar ich schwach werden und mal in USA Urlaub machen!

Was für´n Hai war denn das? Der sieht so hell aus, kann ich schlecht erkennen - Hi 5 für´s C&R!

Stelle mir grad vor, was da mit einem ordentlichen Trollingboot zu zweit oder dritt abgehen muss in puncto Tuna, Sail etc.!

Bin gespannt auf die Fortsetzung nach deiner Croatia-Erholung - grüß mal deine Holde von mir und viel Spaß im Urlaub!

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Karstensen #h

na die Frage beantworte ich doch gleich auf die Schnelle 

Preis für das Haus war US$800 je Woche (=ca. EUR 650). #6

Für das Boot haben wir für insgesamt zwei Wochen US$750 gezahlt --> EUR 300 pro Woche.........wenn das nicht geniale Preise sind ?!? #v 

Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, daß das Haus ja eigentlich für 6 Personen (OHNE IRGENDWELCHE PLATZPROBLEME) ausgelegt ist, dann würde das einen Personenpreis pro Woche von absolut lächerlichen EUR 110 bedeuten :q 

Wir haben übrigens ungefähr in der "mittleren Preiskategorie" gebucht...es fängt an bei ca. US$500 pro Woche und geht bis ca. US$ 2000.

Für US$2000 gibt es dann aber zum absoluten Traumhaus  immer noch eine absolut UNGLAUBLICHE MEGAYACHT und andere Dinge kostenfrei dazu  !!! #6

Wenn man ordentliche Trollingboote ausleihen will, dann liegt man bei ca. US$ 500 bis 1000 je Woche*..........UND DER SPRIT DA DRÜBEN IST JA SOOOOO BILLIG !!!!  :q*

Grüßle und bis übernächste Woche #h
Robert


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Das klingt ja nun wirklich mehr als erschwinglich!!! Und das gebuchte Boot liegt zur Ankunft dann schon bereit am Bootssteg? In puncto Dienstleistung sind uns die Amerikaner anscheinend meilenweit voraus.

Na - ich bin gespannt, wie´s weitergeht im Bericht!


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Jupp...das Boot liegt gleich bereit am Steg (gehört auch dem Hausbesitzer der übrigens ein Deutscher ist) 

Und was "Service" angeht...nun ja...Du vergleichst hier gerade unsere Servicewüste mit dem Service-Traumland :c


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

mönsch robert, muß doch auch noch meinen senf hier dazugeben – feinste und kurzweilige impressionen von deinem trip – einfach perfekt. habe schon alles fein säuberlich auf´s papier gelegt, damit ich deinen mehrzeiler nochmals gaaaanz in ruhe inhalieren kann – muß man einfach nochmal lesen #6


----------



## Tiffy

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Respekt Nick #r

Klasse Bericht vom Traumurlaub #6

Da werden Erinnerungen wach  :k


----------



## ralle

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Ich sag nur  TRAUMHAFT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## havkat

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Jou!!

Moment........ sooo..... hab´s gleich.... Nick auf die Ignore-Liste........feddich!  

Mal ehrlich! Für die Unterkunft und das "kleine Boot" sind die Preise echt ein Hammer!

Im positiven Sinne!!

Hab min Lütten gerade die Pics von Haus, *Pool*(), etc. gezeigt. :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Boardies, hier meldet sich mal kurz Fischmäulchen!

Bisher ein super Bericht meines Mannes (nur etwas lückenhaft!). Für die erste Woche in USA wurde mir von Nick hoch und heilig versprochen KEINE ANGEL zur Hand zu nehmen. #t 
Schöne Tage nur mit mir  Jedoch hatte er vergessen zu erwähnen, daß es wirklich unzählige Angelshops gibt. Bereits am 2. Tag der Überfall in den BassProShop (ich dachte, ich erwürge ihn). Dem nicht genug, denn der größte Wahnsinn war, daß er sich den ca. 200-seitigen-Katalog von dort mitnahm, der von da an ständig zwischen uns stand auch im Bettchen.
Stellt euch dieses Bild mal vor - mitten in der Nacht wache ich auf und Nick liegt mit seinem Katalog und seiner erstellten Einkaufsliste (alles fest im Griff) neben mir im Bett und schläft. #q 
Von Miami bis Key West war kein AngelShop vor Nick sicher!!! Also wenn mein Mann da so jammert von wegen er durfte niiiiieeeee fischen in der ersten Woche, so frage ich mich doch wirklich WIE ZUM TEUFELCHEN KAM ER DANN ZU EINEM 49,5 kg SCHWEREN KOFFER, DER NUR MIT ANGELUTENSILIEN GEFÜLLT WAR???????????????????? #c 

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz zum Boot - es handelte sich hierbei um ein Sportboot, daß aus meiner Sicht absolut ungeeignet war zum Angeln! Gell Robert :m 
Der gefangene Hai zeriss die Rücksitzbank, die kostenpflichtig ersetzt werden mußte. Dank unseres Vermieters und seiner Connection war es nicht ganz so teuer.

So, nun kam noch die Frage auf "warum ist Fischmäulchen so selten auf den Fotos zu sehen?). Ganz einfach, da ich alle Fotos zu diesem Bericht erstellt habe und fotografieren mein Hobby ist.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit Nick´s Bericht, der nun ins Eingemachte gehen wird, auf den alle schon gierig warten.....
N I C K leg endlich los #6 

Euer Fischmäulchen
P.S.: Vielleicht folgt ja auch etwas von unserem Kroatien-Urlaub, an dem ich morgens und abends auch beim Angeln dabei war.


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Also Nick, wenn Du das nächste Mal 3. und 4. Arme/ Hände brauchst, lass ich mich gerne als Fishingboy einladen :m :q

Klasse geschrieben und ganz feine Pics von Fischmäulchen #6 #v


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*



> Stellt euch dieses Bild mal vor - mitten in der Nacht wache ich auf und Nick liegt mit seinem Katalog und seiner erstellten Einkaufsliste (alles fest im Griff) neben mir im Bett und schläft.


sag jetzt nich, du hättest das nicht vorher gewußt 



> So, nun kam noch die Frage auf "warum ist Fischmäulchen so selten auf den Fotos zu sehen?“


achso, kam die auf? komisch, is mir nienichnie aufgefallen 

...auch von mir nochmals multiplen dank für diese tollen pics fischmäulchen – grandios #6


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hab´s eben schon via Telefon gehört, dass du in Croatia Angelpremiere gefeiert hattest, Fischmäulchen - und auch gleich mit Fisch, gratuliere dir!!!

A geh: Robert hatte doch Rücksicht genommen? Der hat gewartet, bis du eingeschlummert warst und dann die Bass Pro Bibel unter dem Bett hervorgeholt, gell?

Das mit dem Hai und dem Polster ist irgendwie dumm gelaufen, hmmm? Immerhin besser das Polster als wie bei mir mit dem Blauhai blutende Unterarme von der Sandpapierhaut (hatte natürlich nicht weh getan, weil es vier Wochen Haut-Souvenir ergab - musste jedem stolz die Haispuren zeigen! *grins*).

Gruß gen Minga

Karsten


----------



## havkat

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Moin Fischmäulchen!



> so frage ich mich doch wirklich WIE ZUM TEUFELCHEN KAM ER DANN ZU EINEM 49,5 kg SCHWEREN KOFFER, DER NUR MIT ANGELUTENSILIEN GEFÜLLT WAR????????????????????



Tja! Jahrelanges Training, präzise Planung, perfekte Durchführung......... Mission accomplished. :q


Danke für den Foto-Part! #6


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Boardies,

mein Mäuschen  :l hat nun auch endlich mal den Bericht gelesen und nun natürlich auch um ein paar weitere Dinge und Infos erweitert....  

...natürlich muss ich dazu jetzt noch ein paar Dinge erweitern bzw. Stellung nehmen 



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher ein super Bericht meines Mannes (nur etwas lückenhaft!). Für die erste Woche in USA wurde mir von Nick hoch und heilig versprochen KEINE ANGEL zur Hand zu nehmen. #t
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ääääh, nun ja...BEIM ANGELN war ich doch tatsächlich nicht Süße, oder ?
> 
> Insofern habe ich also (also beim ein- und ausladen meiner Angeln UND natürlich in den Tackle-Shops) KEINE ANGEL in die Hand genommen...jedenfalls NICHT AKTIV angewandt !  #d  :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fischmäulchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jedoch hatte er vergessen zu erwähnen, daß es wirklich unzählige Angelshops gibt. Bereits am 2. Tag der Überfall in den BassProShop (ich dachte, ich erwürge ihn). Dem nicht genug, denn der größte Wahnsinn war, daß er sich den ca. 200-seitigen-Katalog von dort mitnahm, der von da an ständig zwischen uns stand auch im Bettchen.
> Stellt euch dieses Bild mal vor - mitten in der Nacht wache ich auf und Nick liegt mit seinem Katalog und seiner erstellten Einkaufsliste (alles fest im Griff) neben mir im Bett und schläft.
> Von Miami bis Key West war kein AngelShop vor Nick sicher!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt, stimmt...ICH GESTEHE !!!  #t
> 
> Aber was soll ich denn machen....BEI DEN PREISEN KONNTE ICH ALS SCHNÄPPCHENJÄGER DOCH NICHT "NEIN" SAGEN !!!  #d
> 
> Allerdings eine kleine Berichtigung...der BassProShop-Katalog hat nicht 200-Seiten, sondern 752 Seiten !!!  :q
> 
> Zu erwähnen wären hier natürlich auch noch die Preisvergleiche mit den anderen Katalogen, u.a. von Boaters-World, Cabela´s und noch anderen
> 
> Ich war aber nicht in absolut jedem Shop zwischen Miami bis Key-West drinnen...dazu sind wir einfach an ZUUUUUUUUUUU VIELEN SHOPS vorbeigekommen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fischmäulchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wenn mein Mann da so jammert von wegen er durfte niiiiieeeee fischen in der ersten Woche, so frage ich mich doch wirklich WIE ZUM TEUFELCHEN KAM ER DANN ZU EINEM 49,5 kg SCHWEREN KOFFER, DER NUR MIT ANGELUTENSILIEN GEFÜLLT WAR???????????????????? #c
> 
> Zum Vergrößern anklicken....
> 
> 
> Äääh...der Koffer wog sogar 49,8 kg   und dann natürlich noch der zusätzliche Rutenkoffer mit nochmals ca. 8kg :q
> 
> ...und nochmals BEIM ANGELN war ich doch tatsächlich nicht. Und das hat insbesondere auf Islamorada SEEEEEEEHR weh getan ! :c
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein kleiner Zusatz zum Boot - es handelte sich hierbei um ein Sportboot, daß aus meiner Sicht absolut ungeeignet war zum Angeln! Gell Robert :m
> Der gefangene Hai zeriss die Rücksitzbank, die kostenpflichtig ersetzt werden mußte. Dank unseres Vermieters und seiner Connection war es nicht ganz so teuer.



Jupp...aber bei der Geschichte war ich noch nicht ganz fertig mit Schreiben ! #6 

Der erste Hai hat wirklich sehr viel "GAS" gegeben und war gar nicht so leicht (alleine) u bändigen! Das Kerlchen hätte beinahe das ganze Boot zuertrümmert, hat sich etwas in den Sitzen verbissen, am Boden rumgefegt und mir versucht in die Zehen zu beisen... :c 





			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Vielleicht folgt ja auch etwas von unserem Kroatien-Urlaub, an dem ich morgens und abends auch beim Angeln dabei war.




*DAS WAR DIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Überraschung schlechthin !!! #r * 

Als ich am vierten Tag fragte, ob mein Fischmäulchen vielleicht Lust hätte mitzukommen zum Angeln sagte Sie doch glatt "JA" und war dann zuersteinmal ca. 1h (!!!) lang damit beschäftigt, mit meiner Quantum-Spinnrute und einem Yo-Zuri-Hydro-Popper (weil der so gut fliegt und nicht am felsigen Boden hängen bleiben kann) die Fische zu ärgern !  :q

Und was soll ich sagen....gaaaaaaaaaaaanz hervorragend gemacht !!! NICHT EIN EINZIGER SCHNURSALAT und das mit einer geflochtenen Schnur !!!  #r  :m 

Ganz kurzer Exkurs zur Schnur...war eine 30lbs-PowerPro und ich kann hier nur nochmals sagen, daß die -nach meiner Meinung- den absoluten Höhepunkt in der (geflochtenen) Schnurentwicklung darstellt !!!  :m 

Nach der einen Stunde spinnen hatte meine Süße dann aber mehr Lust auf "Matchen" ... und was soll ich sagen...Sie hat sich nochmals ca. 2 Stunden an diesem Tag mit Matchen beschäftigt und auch Ihren ersten Fisch (einen Lippfisch) erbeutet.

Am zweiten Tag dann nochmals ca. 4h insgesamt Matchen mit 2 Fischen.  

...am dritten Tag waren es dann schon 4 Fische :q

*...und am vierten Tag waren es dann sogar 6 (!!!) Fische  #r , davon einen sehr schönen Hornhecht mit ca. 50 cm, der auf einen Einsiedlerkrebs gebissen hat ! :m 

Übrigens hatte damit mein Fischmäulchen auch gleichzeitig den längsten Fisch erbeutet !!!  #r * 

Sowohl Petra als auch mir hat der Kroatien-Urlaub wirklich sehr viel Freude bereitet !!!

Gestern hat meine Süße  :k mir sogar mitgeteilt, daß Sie ab Oktober mit den Schulungen zur Fischerprüfung (in Bayern) anfangen und am 4.03.2005 die Fischerprüfung ablegen will (welche Sie sicher auch erfolgreich abschließen wird !).

Uiuiuiuiuiui...das hätte ich wirklich NIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE für möglich gehalten ! #t


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hi Schleimi!

Jetzt übertreibst du aber wirklich - ich hatte nicht mehr als 3 Fische an Land gezogen. #6


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> sag jetzt nich, du hättest das nicht vorher gewußt



 :q




			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> A geh: Robert hatte doch Rücksicht genommen? Der hat gewartet, bis du eingeschlummert warst und dann die Bass Pro Bibel unter dem Bett hervorgeholt, gell?



Stimmt leider nicht ganz...ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich mich auch tagsüber einige Zeit mit den Angelkatalogen und Zeitschriften beschäftigt habe  #t   



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Hai und dem Polster ist irgendwie dumm gelaufen, hmmm? Immerhin besser das Polster als wie bei mir mit dem Blauhai blutende Unterarme von der Sandpapierhaut (hatte natürlich nicht weh getan, weil es vier Wochen Haut-Souvenir ergab - musste jedem stolz die Haispuren zeigen! *grins*).



Oooh, ja...so eine Blauhai-Wunde ist sicherlich ziemlich schmückend !!!   Aber ich nehme mal an, daß Du leider keine bleibende Narbe behalten konntest...so wie Kaptän Ahab !   :m 


Dieses Woche geht es übrigens noch mit dem Rest vom Angelbericht (Teil 1) weiter und ich hoffe, daß ich dann dieses Woche auch noch dazu komme den -denke ich- vielerwarteten Teil 2 "Nick_A´s Florida-Shopping-Tips" komme !

Grüßle aus dem sauwarmen Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schleimi!
> 
> Jetzt übertreibst du aber wirklich - ich hatte nicht mehr als 3 Fische an Land gezogen. #6



Mausi :k , untertreibe nicht !!! 

ICH HABE GENAU MITGEZÄHLT...und es waren 6 (!) Fische am vierten Tag...auch wenn zwei davon wirklich MINI waren !  :m

Und sowohl den längsten als auch den kürzesten Fisch hast Du doch wirklich gefangen...mir geht´s da zukünftig vermutlich genau wie Karsten...Tanja holt ja auch immer die dickeren Fische raus !   :q

Dickes Bussi :l 
Dein Ehemännchen


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

@ Fischmäulchen: huiiii, hast aber ein nettes Avatarbild von dir drin, Kompli!

Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, Petra: irgendwann sieht euer Keller zwar wie ein 2. Proshop aus, aber dann läßt bei Robert auch die Kaufsucht nach. Oder auch nicht. *lach*

@ Robert: na zumindest dieses Jahr konnte mich Tanja noch nicht denunzieren, ihr fehlten in Norge 1600 Gramm am Triumph. Aber ich befürchte, in Canada wird es für mich ein böses Erwachen geben beim Halibut-Fishing...

Apropos: eure Anmeldung für Berlin 2005 steht noch aus - ich hoffe doch, wir können die Anekdoten dann live austauschen?


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für dein Kompliment - aber sehe ich denn in Natura anders aus   

Was glaubst du denn, warum wir in München ein Haus und in Stuttgart eine Wohnung haben??? Nur damit Robert seine Angelutensilien unterbringen kann - und Robert wird NIIIIEEEEE mit dem Shopping von Ruten, Rollen und Sonstigem aufhören, schon gar nicht wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder ins Ami-Land geht.

Natürlich sind wir in Berlin dabei #d WELCH FRAGE mein Lieber (wenn´s auch bestimmt wieder auf meinen Geburtstag fallen wird)!!!! Aber blos nicht am 05.03.05 denn da habe ich meine Prüfung.

Robert ist gerade beim Angeln und icke warte wieder sehnsüchtig auf seinen Fang  :m 

Gruss aus München


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

...... Mensch bin ich blond - nicht mal lesen kann ich!

Karsten, wo oder bei wem soll unsere Anmeldung für Berlin 2005 denn hin, dann mach ich es gleich!

Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

:m  :m  :m  :m SCHON ERLEDIGT  :m  :m  :m  :m 
Habe Robert und mich offiziell angemeldet Karsten! Bleibe bei meinem Angebot, euch bei Präsentationserstellungen zu unterstützen.

Bis bald
Petra


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

*lach* Die Fragen waren jetzt aber schmunzelig, Petra!

Suuupi, dass ihr dabei seid!!! Wenn du das Teilnahmeformular auf www.norwegentreffen.de ausgefüllt hast, wird Jirko drüber stolpern, und in der nächsten Aktualisierung seid ihr drauf auf dem Excel-Plan!

Das mit deiner Unterstützung bei den PPS-Files finde ich klasse - bis Dezember werden wir ja bestimmt alle Präsentationsthemen und Redner zusammen haben, dann geht´s an´s Bilder- und Text-Einbetten.

Will aber jetzt nicht euren genialen Reise-Thread hier offtopic setzen - wir können ja unter "Termine" und "Norwegentreffen2005 - let´s go!" weiterschreibseln zu Berlin!  #6 

Habt ein feines Wochenende!

Liebe Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

hallo ihr beiden #h

bin drüber gestolpert  anmeldeliste prompt aktualisiert und unseren pagemaster franzl zugemehlt :m #h


----------



## dimidirk

*AW: Florida-Reisebericht von Nick_A (Teil 1)*

Hallo, ich bräuchte fürFeb 2009 Tips für Angeln rund um CapeCoral ohne Boot, wer kann mir helfen 
Vielen Dank Dirk


----------

